# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Ryan Giggs và vợ hòa hợp trở lại sau scandal tình ái

## phimvznet

*Ryan Giggs và v**ợ** hòa h**ợ**p tr**ở** l**ạ**i sau scandal tình ái*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Ryan Giggs có biệt tài trong việc lấy lòng người khác. Sau khi xuất hiện liên tục trên mặt báo trong suốt những tháng vừa qua với dư luận không mấy tốt đẹp, dường như anh đã dần vượt ra khỏi bóng mây u ám mà chuỗi scandal tình ái để lại.*

Chiều hôm qua, các phóng viên đã chụp được ảnh ngôi sao MU đi dạo cùng vợ Stacey trong sự hòa hợp ở Manchester.


<div style="text-align: center">
Ryan Giggs đi dạo cùng vợ Stacey ởManchester

​</div> 
Đồng thời với sự kín tiếng và hạn chế xuất hiện nơi công cộng trong thời gian qua, thì hình ảnh cặp đôi này sánh bước cùng nhau đã chứng minh việc họ đã bỏ lại vụ scandal liên quan đến người đẹp Imogen Thomas lại phía sau lưng.

Mặc một chiếc áo phông trắng và quần jeans, sắc mặt Ryan trông đã khỏe mạnh hơn so với cách đây vài tuần. Ngôi sao 37 tuổi từng xuất hiện với vẻ hốc hác và mệt mỏi vào tháng trước khi anh bay tới Mĩ cho chuyến du đấu trước mùa giải.

Tuy nhiên, Stacey trông lại gầy hơn bao giờ hết trong chiếc quần bó màu đen kết hợp với đôi bốt cao tới đầu gối. Thân hình “mi nhon” của Stacey cho thấy rõ ràng sự căng thẳng trong chuỗi ngày dài đã lấy đi của cô rất nhiều sức lực và tinh thần.

Cặp vợ chồng này đã kết hôn trong một lễ cưới bí mật vào năm 2007, trước khi có với nhau cô con gái Liberty và con trai Zachary. Trong suốt tháng 5 và 6 vừa rồi, Ryan liên tục phải đối mặt với những lời cáo buộc liên quan đến việc “ăn vụng” với cựu hoa hậu xứ Wales Imogen Thomas và cô em dâu Natasha Giggs, khiến hình ảnh “người đàn ông mẫu mực” mà anh cố gắng xây dựng bao lâu nay sụp đổ trong mắt người hâm mộ.

Trong lúc Giggs tìm cách hòa giải với vợ, thì người đẹp Imogen cũng dần vượt qua sự phản đối của dư luận, và sự nghiệp của cô có vẻ ngày càng tiến triển tốt đẹp.

Mới đây, cựu thí sinh của chương trình Big Brother trông thật rạng rỡ và nổi bật khi cô xuất hiện bên ngoài khách sạn Sisu Boutique ở Puerto Banus, Marbella, nơi cô đang tận hưởng kì nghỉ. Người mẫu này hiện đang bận rộn với vai trò mới là người dẫn chương trình buổi sáng This Morning trên kênh ITV1.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
video vietnam idol 2011
Hoa hậu thế giới 2011
lam dep
thể thao
diem chuan
Video clip hoa hau the gioi 2011
tin tuc

----------

